# Women don't cut wood??



## tymbee (Jan 1, 2013)

Scan the threads here fairly often, and it's hard to be sure from the nicknames, but I've never seen any postings from the fair sex. Is the firewood game strickly a male thing?


----------



## chazcarr (Jan 1, 2013)

My wife will have nothing to do with it, but she does enjoy the heat.  I personally go and split wood by hand just to get out of the house and clear my head most times.  My wife on the other hand has knitting for that.  I do remember someone on here with a Regency 2400 free standing that gave her a ton of trouble and she was splitting wood.

Honestly women are mentioned mostly as ballast for tractors around here. 

If there is a way to get the wife out there to at least help me stack what I split, someone let me know!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 1, 2013)

O no it is not Dixie and Gamma among others need to chime in here 

Pete


----------



## fossil (Jan 1, 2013)

tymbee said:


> Is the firewood game strickly a male thing?


 
Hardly.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 1, 2013)

As I recall Mr. Gamma did the splitting and she did the burning. Have we heard from her lately?


----------



## bogydave (Jan 1, 2013)

Cutting with the saw, that's my job.
Wife & granddaughter help with splitting,  stacking, filling the wood box & burning 

Several "Team/family effort" members on here.


----------



## fossil (Jan 1, 2013)

We have a handful of single women who are members here. Some are single moms. I'm not aware of any who do actual felling of trees (though I could be wrong about that) but they most certainly do own & operate chainsaws, split, stack, move, and burn their own wood. We have lots of male members who, like bogydave above, report that their wives & other female family members are active participants in the whole process. My wife, though she did not use a chainsaw, operated our hydraulic splitter just fine, stacked wood more tightly and neatly than I do, readily shared the wood replenishment duties regardless of outside temp or snow cover, and operated the Lopi Liberty in the house at least as well as I do. No, the firewood "game" is most certainly not restricted to the unfair sex. Rick

ETA:  In fact, I do know of at least one who has brought some trees down.


----------



## WhitePine (Jan 1, 2013)

chazcarr said:


> Honestly women are mentioned mostly as ballast for tractors around here.


 
 Meaning?


----------



## mfglickman (Jan 1, 2013)

I am a scrounger, I've done some splitting though I'm not very good at it (was better in my twenties...ain't that the truth lol). I stack, I haul, I start fires and tend them and clean and maintain the stoves.

I also do the communicating on Hearth for Mr. who is usually at work or out dealing with wood. 

Thanks for the chuckle on the fairer sex comment...

ETA I also drive the tractor. Ballast? I don't think so...


----------



## fossil (Jan 1, 2013)

WhitePine said:


> Meaning?


 

He's referring back to this old stale thread in The Gear forum, I believe:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/wife-not-happy-about-tractor-counter-weight.100340/#post-1286171


----------



## chazcarr (Jan 1, 2013)

fossil said:


> He's referring back to this old stale thread in The Gear forum, I believe:
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/wife-not-happy-about-tractor-counter-weight.100340/#post-1286171


 
You are correct.


----------



## Dix (Jan 1, 2013)

tymbee said:


> Scan the threads here fairly often, and it's hard to be sure from the nicknames, but I've never seen any postings from the fair sex. Is the firewood game strickly a male thing?


 
And your point is, what???


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 1, 2013)

Come to think of it my wife runs the splitter more than I do ! Today we went and cut up a truck load of firewood and she did just as much work as me. Its a family affair with us. 

Pete


----------



## chazcarr (Jan 1, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Come to think of it my wife runs the splitter more than I do ! Today we went and cut up a truck load of firewood and she did just as much work as me. Its a family affair with us.
> 
> Pete


 
All these family affair cases.  Makes me jealous.  Trying for some kids now so maybe I'll have some useful helpers in a couple of years.
How young is too young to start?


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 1, 2013)

My sister: Runs her own chainsaw with her husband running his . . . he fells the trees, but she'll buck them up while he cuts down another.

My wife: Has run the splitter before and stacked wood . . . but honestly I think she realizes that I like doing this work. Where I truly most appreciate the work on the wood is the fact that she reloads the stove and starts the fire more often than I do . . . without her we would no doubt burn more oil.


----------



## BoilerMan (Jan 1, 2013)

Start the kids out with the small "leftover splits" and small branches/twigs. Just get them used to the whole process.

TS


----------



## Boog (Jan 1, 2013)

I want to know who are the single women on here!


----------



## stephiedoll (Jan 1, 2013)

I've been working a little firewood for 4 years now. Have 3 years ready here at the house and several more years worth just needing split. Someday hope to get some manly sized equipment instead of the girly stuff now.

Happy New Year all.


----------



## Boog (Jan 1, 2013)

stephiedoll said:


> I've been working a little firewood for 4 years now. Have 3 years ready here at the house and several more years worth just needing split. Someday hope to get some manly sized equipment instead of the girly stuff now.
> 
> Happy New Year all.


 
Yes, judging from your signature you had better upgrade from all that girly girl stuff and get some serious equipment.


----------



## Dix (Jan 1, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Yes, judging from your signature you had better upgrade from all that girly girl stuff and get some serious equipment.


 
Steph,you need to post more


----------



## fossil (Jan 1, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> I want to know who are the single women on here!


 
Why...you just wanna know where to go to get yer ass kicked?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 1, 2013)

tymbee said:


> Scan the threads here fairly often, and it's hard to be sure from the nicknames, but I've never seen any postings from the fair sex. Is the firewood game strickly a male thing?


 
I've known a few women that are pretty handy with certain aspects of firewood acquisition - loading the truck, stacking - but I've _never_ met one single, solitary woman who could competently run a chainsaw or swing and axe or maul.  I'm sure one or two exist somewhere out there, but I do not know them.


----------



## Boog (Jan 1, 2013)

fossil said:


> Why...you just wanna know where to go to get yer ass kicked?


 
True, I'm a glutton for punishment, keep going back for another good beating.


----------



## Dix (Jan 1, 2013)

fossil said:


> Why...you just wanna know where to go to get yer ass kicked?


 

Rick, we would never !


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 1, 2013)

chazcarr said:


> All these family affair cases. Makes me jealous. Trying for some kids now so maybe I'll have some useful helpers in a couple of years.
> *How young is too young to start?*


 
My nephew was a legitimate boon to my woodcutting when he was about 9 or so. I had him hopping in and out of the truck stacking. Saved me a lot of work. His brother is 5 and is very eager to help when unloading, though one has to watch out for him and it actually slows down unloading.


----------



## Boog (Jan 1, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Rick, we would never !


 
Better check that link of your's in your sig, it doesn't go anywhere, at least from here!


----------



## fossil (Jan 1, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Rick, we would never !


 
As if.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jan 1, 2013)

My wife won't run the saw, but puts as much effort into splitting and stacking as I do. She is waaayyy better at stacking than I am. In fact, I'd bet that my woods seasons longer due to her puzzle piece precision. I much appreciate her help, and she knows it's good exercise.


----------



## Dix (Jan 1, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Better check that link of your's in your sig, it doesn't go anywhere, at least from here!


 
damn, the rescue link needs updating?

Uggh, it does.


----------



## milleo (Jan 1, 2013)

tymbee said:


> Scan the threads here fairly often, and it's hard to be sure from the nicknames, but I've never seen any postings from the fair sex. Is the firewood game strickly a male thing?


We don't post much because after we are done c/s/s we are busy cooking and keeping house etc.


----------



## stephiedoll (Jan 1, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Steph,you need to post more


 
I know, just tend to stay on the quiet side.


Boog Powell said:


> Yes, judging from your signature you had better upgrade from all that girly girl stuff and get some serious equipment.


 
A Husky 2110 sounds kind of nice.


----------



## Dix (Jan 1, 2013)

milleo said:


> We don't post much because after we are done c/s/s we are busy cooking and keeping house etc.


 

This post above belongs in Classics".

Damn, we need a "Classic" Forum !!


----------



## brian89gp (Jan 1, 2013)

Bigg_Redd said:


> I've known a few women that are pretty handy with certain aspects of firewood acquisition - loading the truck, stacking - but I've never met one single, solitary woman who could competently run a chainsaw or swing and axe or maul. I'm sure one or two exist somewhere out there, but I do not know them.


Of the 6 cords I started this winter with my girlfriend hand split just over half of it.


----------



## katwillny (Jan 1, 2013)

My wife and daughter will not get anywhere near the saw or axes. They get their nails done weekly, the most they will do is bring me water while me and my son mess around with the wood.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 1, 2013)

brian89gp said:


> Of the 6 cords I started this winter with my girlfriend hand split just over half of it.


 
Yup.  Like I said, I'm sure (out of the 3,000,000,000 or so women on earth) there's a couple that can run a saw or swing an axe.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Jan 1, 2013)

The wife process wood? Are you kidding me?
There are bugs and dirt in the woods!
Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## wingsfan (Jan 2, 2013)

For the most part,I take care of the wood supply while it is ouside,She will ocassionally control the splitter lever while I do the heavey work. But once the wood is inside, she takes care of the stove a little more than I do.


----------



## Shari (Jan 2, 2013)

Well....... I don't drop trees but I am the one running the saw.  Scroungers can't be picky in round length but the rounds get sawn to size by me.  

I also run the splitter, run the rider w/trailer and stack.  Hubby's a bit more help since I got him a pickeroon.  

I've been down with a bug lately and I actually got him talked into bringing some wood up to the house on his own - that was a first - but to be very, very fair hubby's health hasn't been the greatest since we started heating with wood full time.  With him having two artificial hearts and then a heart transplant I can't fault him at all.


----------



## Elle (Jan 2, 2013)

looking at the monitor with "stink eye"


----------



## JP11 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm quite happy my wife feeds the boiler when I'm away.

I just chuckle... she sets the splits aside that have critters crawling on them.  She puts them vertical so the bugs will move off the split.  Next time she's down there.. she'll burn the piece IF they are gone from the wood.

She's usually too busy to come outside and help with the splitting.  That's ok.. I like the solitude at times.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 2, 2013)

Typically, DH runs the saw and splitter. He is a TERRIBLE stacker. I don't really prefer the whole stack to land on me, him, the dog or whomever is walking by when it randomly falls, so I stack. Which means he splits while I stack. I haven't run the bigger saw, up until recently I had a wicked case of tennis elbow and just lifting the saw made my eyes cross so I wasn't about to muck around with it-safety first (hasn't been bothering me too much lately, but we'll probably keep our usual routine anyway). I have used the little "baby" saw, the ryobi battery powered one. Lol. Used it to attack small brush around the garden, it's nice and light and doesn't bother my arm. I have run the splitter before, but I prefer to stack as it's split. Usually I'll bring him rounds then stack the splits. When we drop a tree (not common as we scrounge our wood), he trims off the branches while I get them away from the work area, then he bucks and I load.

I have no fear of critters and creepy crawlies. I'm usually the one elected to relocate spiders/bugs from inside to outside, etc.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jan 2, 2013)

My wife has her nails(and toes by the way) redone every few weeks.  Never been much of an outside person at least with work.  But she does her fair share in the relationship for sure.  She is the brains, I am the brawn.  She does help run the stove when I am away including getting a fire started.  Does a good job on that too.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 2, 2013)

My woman doesn't "cut" or split the firewood, but she'll tend the fire and sometimes help load it when we go out in the bush to get it. Mind you, sometimes all she wants to do is play with it.

Either way, it doesn't mater, I made my choice a long time ago. Years ago when an old friend from Alaska and I were talking about getting married, my friend said, for him "Looks don't mater, as long as she can cook and pack firewood".   I looked at him and said, "If it comes down to making a choice like that, guess I'll be packing my own firewood".


----------



## Jags (Jan 2, 2013)

tymbee said:


> Scan the threads here fairly often, and it's hard to be sure from the nicknames, but I've never seen any postings from the fair sex. Is the firewood game strickly a male thing?


 
Well, to the OP - I hope you now see that the firewood game is NOT strictly a male thing.  Just for future consideration neither is welding, flying a plane, ax throwing, and making coveralls look good....you get the idea.


----------



## JrCRXHF (Jan 2, 2013)

My wife will run the spliter a little but she runs out of gas quick so i try to keep her to stacking but she won't run the chain saw.


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 2, 2013)

My wife helps me with stacking and moving our firewood. Usually this is when it is time to move all of it under the covered porch in the fall. At that time we are moving in between 8-10 cord. So it is a good bit of wood to move. She and the kids help out a lot at that time. If I am gone for an extended period of time she will feed the boiler. But that does not happen to often. She does not use the chain saw. Does not have the experience with saws and no need now. Although she is always ready to learn and thinks that stuff is cool. She wants to learn how to drive my tractor.  I worry when she drives my truck. Nough said.


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Jan 2, 2013)

My wife has been processing wood longer than I have been.  She grew up doing it, I did not.  She helps me scrounge, runs my splitter, stacks rows/shed, and even loads the stove.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 2, 2013)

My wife will put a piece of wood in the stove
when it gets low. The whole putting on two
huge gloves to do that is comical. Every little
bit of help counts.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jan 2, 2013)

brian89gp said:


> Of the 6 cords I started this winter with my girlfriend hand split just over half of it.


 What's his name?


----------



## Jags (Jan 2, 2013)

WoodPorn said:


> What's his name?



Ummmm...yeah
Try to explain to your boss why you are staring at the screen and laughing.


----------



## brian89gp (Jan 2, 2013)

WoodPorn said:


> What's his name?



You're just jealous.


----------



## WoodPorn (Jan 2, 2013)

brian89gp said:


> You're just jealous.


 
Sorry...I saw an opportunity.


----------



## gerry100 (Jan 2, 2013)

If women don't cut wood, who buys all those hydraulic splitters?


----------



## tymbee (Jan 2, 2013)

Jags said:


> Well, to the OP - I hope you now see that the firewood game is NOT strictly a male thing. Just for future consideration neither is welding, flying a plane, ax throwing, and making coveralls look good....you get the idea.


 
Definitely! It might be fair to say wood cutting is "male dominated" but as with just about any field of endeavor these days-- including the ones you mentioned-- women are out there getting it done.

Very much enjoyed reading some of the comments!


----------



## WoodPorn (Jan 2, 2013)

gerry100 said:


> If women don't cut wood, who buys all those hydraulic splitters?


 If it is a splitter that splits vertical.... Then all the smart people


----------



## Shari (Jan 2, 2013)

gerry100 said:


> If women don't cut wood, who buys all those hydraulic splitters?


 

Well, I've already address who cuts the wood around here (me) as to the splitter: 

I didn't buy the splitter - we did, years before 24/7 heating with firewood (had a fireplace previously).

The seal ruptured on the splitter when I was using it.

At my request, BIL's came over, took it apart and off I went for parts.

Parts had to be ordered.

Two weeks latter parts came in, BIL's were notified.

BIL's never showed up.

Hubby, at the time, couldn't help.

I perused the web for help and joined ArboristSite.com.

With the help from the guys over at AS, I turned a wrench or two or three and got the splitter put back together.

Does this count? 

Which reminds me, I have to install an oil drain line in it someday soon....


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 2, 2013)

gerry100 said:


> If women don't cut wood, who buys all those hydraulic splitters?


 
What he said


I'll probably give in and become a hydraulic pansy when my body hurts too much.


----------



## fossil (Jan 2, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> ...a hydraulic pansy...


 
So, what, then...do I have to turn in my Man Card for one of the pink ones?  Hydraulic pansy?  Oh please...


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 2, 2013)

fossil said:


> So, what, then...do I have to turn in my Man Card for one of the pink ones? Hydraulic pansy? Oh please...


 
Just playin' around.


----------



## Jags (Jan 2, 2013)

Shari said:


> Does this count?


 
Not too mention that Shari is the local historian and records keeper of all things Didier.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 2, 2013)

gerry100 said:


> If women don't cut wood, who buys all those hydraulic splitters?


 
The people with herniated discs in their back and neck who are smart enough to try not to cause more of them and are married to people with messed up arm tendens (*glares at elbow*).  Although I did swing the maul a few times this past fall working on some big hunks of box elder-then promptly remembered why I had barely been able to stack all summer and stopped before I did more damage (too bad my arm had to remind me instead of my brain though, because it KEPT reminding me for about a darn week).


----------



## Thistle (Jan 2, 2013)

stephiedoll said:


> I know, just tend to stay on the quiet side.
> 
> 
> A Husky 2110 sounds kind of nice.


 

Been wanting a 2100/2101 myself when the finances align with the right opportunity.Strong running ones with good compression & not all beat up tend to go anywhere from $350 to $550+ recently.They dont pop up for sale very often,I've noticed.


----------



## Shari (Jan 2, 2013)

Jags said:


> Not too mention that Shari is the local historian and records keeper of all things Didier.


 
Jags - now don't go picking on my 1970's vintage Didier..... SHE is running just fine - and she's not pink either.


----------



## Jags (Jan 2, 2013)

Shari said:


> Jags - now don't go picking on my 1970's vintage Didier..... SHE is running just fine - and she's not pink either.


Quite the opposite, Shari.  There was a healthy dose of respect in my post.  I have been over on the AS side and seen the many o people that you have helped.  And of course that doesn't even count the lurkers.


----------



## Shari (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks, Jags - I knew you were joshing me so I joshed back. 

Truly, the best thing that happened to my Didier was the 'jack job' Triptester did on it.  Awesome work - a REAL back saver.

Sure wish I could permanently 'sticky' the manuals somewhere....  any given month I get around 3-4 pm's for them.


----------



## Jags (Jan 2, 2013)

Shari said:


> Sure wish I could permanently 'sticky' the manuals somewhere.... any given month I get around 3-4 pm's for them.


 
Hit Craig in a new conversation.  He may have a solution for you.

And the TripTester mod to your splitter was the bomb.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 2, 2013)

Hah! I didn't marry, Mr. Handy. when I met him there were batteries and hot sauce in the fridge and the only tool he had was a leatherman. So, let's just say, I do quite a bit around here 

I should start a photo thread "chicks with chainsaws" but that could get out of hand. Yes, I am sure there are plenty of other women cut, split, stack, scrounge and drive the truck/tractor to move it. Then, we go inside, load the stove and start dinner  However, I wouldn't want it any other way! Granted, my hubby and I do this together since we don't have kids as free labor to do it for us! 

Bigg Redd - shame you are on the west coast as not only would I show you how to completely take apart and put together my chainsaw (my hubby doesn't even change the chain) but I'd show you how to swing an axe, change the oil in my generator, smoke a 15 lb pork butt, can your garden vegetables and make an apple pie


----------



## WoodPorn (Jan 2, 2013)

Jenni, will you marry me?


----------



## The Beagler (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeni, do you have a twin sister?  
Your post even made ol' Beagler whimper!  Lol!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 2, 2013)

WoodPorn said:


> Jenni, will you marry me?


Sorry, i'm taken, you are about 15 years too late


----------



## fossil (Jan 2, 2013)

WoodPorn said:


> Jenni, will you marry me?


 
Ah well, tough luck.  Maybe if you'd learned to correctly spell her name?


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 2, 2013)

The Beagler said:


> Jeni, do you have a twin sister?
> Your post even made ol' Beagler whimper!  Lol!


Oh, yes,I have a sister, just finished her masters degree in psychology. However, we are polar opposites, not even sure sometimes we grew up on the same farm! She has not embraced the rural lifestyle we had as kids, she's a city girl now, no doubt. Princess doesn't even BEGIN to describe her, love her to death but she is a prima donna (actually told me on xmas eve that woodstove ash wasn't a nail polish color) who after 4 hours of losing electric during the hurricane, she went to a hotel so she could dry her hair. She always reminds me that I make enough money to "to buy that/pay people to do that" for just about everything I do. I'll be glad to pair you up but don't say I didn't warn you. If you are into jello-shots, 80's hair bands and don't mind microwave meals (she doesn't cook at all), let me know


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 2, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Oh, yes,I have a sister, just finished her masters degree in psychology. However, we are polar opposites, not even sure sometimes we grew up on the same farm! She has not embraced the rural lifestyle we had as kids, she's a city girl now, no doubt. Princess doesn't even BEGIN to describe her, love her to death but she is a prima donna (actually told me on xmas eve that woodstove ash wasn't a nail polish color) who after 4 hours of losing electric during the hurricane, she went to a hotel so she could dry her hair. She always reminds me that I make enough money to "to buy that/pay people to do that" for just about everything I do. I'll be glad to pair you up but don't say I didn't warn you. If you are into jello-shots, 80's hair bands and don't mind microwave meals (she doesn't cook at all), let me know


 
Now you are getting him excited. If she makes that much money just think of the toys he could own!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 2, 2013)

gerry100 said:


> If women don't cut wood, who buys all those hydraulic splitters?


Those of us that want to work " smart" not " hard"  however, when I really want to get through a load I borrow the neighbor's 27 ton, he thinks it's awesome I use it, his wife can't be bothered, might chip a nail


----------



## luv2byte (Jan 2, 2013)

tymbee said:


> Scan the threads here fairly often, and it's hard to be sure from the nicknames, but I've never seen any postings from the fair sex. Is the firewood game strickly a male thing?




I'm female, I mostly lurk.  I am first home each day so I have a nice warm fire going before hubby gets home.  I'm actually a more efficient burner than he is, it's an ongoing joke between us too.  When we have a tree taken down on our property, wood to cut, stack, limbs to mulch...I'm right there with him.  Why should he have to do it all, I live here too.  We enjoy doing it together.  We even take turns going to the barn for wood.  We keep the wood out at the barn, half acre from the house.  I hook up a cart to my John Deere garden tractor, grab gloves & off I go.  We keep about a weeks worth of wood in the garage.

Here is a total girly stunt...I knew better but was feeling the challenge.  We have a manual splitter (http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=15720&catID=) that works great (I also have my own axe) but by the time in have kindling & my wood ready for my fire I'm hot & sweaty.   So...I happened to be driving my toy car, Z3 - tiny thing, it's pouring rain & I'm just getting off work.  I decide to get an electric 5ton splitter.  I haul the thing off the shelf, pay for it, grab twine & head out to my car, in the pouring rain, laughing at my stupidity & totally amused.  I get it in the truck, I'm almost done tying it off when a guy INSISTED he help me.  Ok fine, but I'm almost done (just had one knot to do).  He approves of my load & walks away.  I'm soaked as if in a shower.  Get my new gadget home & the actual hardest step comes next.  Lifting the 100lb sucker out of the box, I'm only 5'2", not much height there.  But 20min later my fire is roaring & I'm drying off.

Hubby gets home, I'm smiling, show him what I bought.  He stands & laughs at me.  He loves the splitter 

I'm the only wife of our neighbors that does much outdoor work.  I also do all the lawn maintenance for our 2.5acres.  I get it down before he gets home; put on my iPod, turn it up & away I go.  A neighbor laughs at me when she catches me singing & dancing on the mower.  But it's all good, helps so we can do the bigger or fun things together or so hubby can relax when he gets home.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 2, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> Now you are getting him excited. If she makes that much money just think of the toys he could own!


She's a manager at Target trying to get a job in her field so the only "toys" would be from there and other than matches and fire starters, they don't have much


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 2, 2013)

Ellie. Will you....? Oh chit. That's right. We are both already.......


----------



## luv2byte (Jan 2, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> Ellie. Will you....? Oh chit. That's right. We are both already.......



Hubby might just miss the nice hot meals that come with the warm fires.  As we speak he just finished a plate of a nice, hot meal & adding "fuel" to the fire.   

Besides a roaring fire the thing that is the most fun is hooking up my 25gal power sprayer to my tractor & kill in' weeds & bugs (besides the spiders that hang off my hat, darn low branches) or dethatching (drive like a fool all over the yard is a kick).


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 2, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> 80's hair bands


 
Now....you aren't implying there's anything wrong with 80's hair bands now, are you?  Cuz for real, have you ever seen Bret Michaels?

As the guys go running from the thread...

I think wood processing is like classic cars and other male dominated hobbies.  There are women...we are just a minority.  Typically we also have a better sense of humor about it too, you kinda have to.  If I had a $1 for every time a guy asked if my husband/boyfriend was around so he could as a question about our car at a show...I could pay someone to split wood for us, lol (not that I would).  I hate fussy stuff so no, I wouldn't be rebuilding a carb or tranny, but I know whats (or was, we sold it when we bought the cottage) under the hood (347 stroker in case you are wondering, backed by a c4 manual shift auto tranny).  More important, I knew how to get the paint to shine like a mirror...

Now about wood processing...uh...I gotta go refill the stove for the overnight burn.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 2, 2013)

eclecticcottage said:


> Now....you aren't implying there's anything wrong with 80's hair bands now, are you?  Cuz for real, have you ever seen Bret Michaels?
> 
> As the guys go running from the thread...
> 
> ...



Oh no, another Bret Michaels fan  Kip Winger was on my wall, he wore less make-up 

As far as the rest... I hear ya sister! We go to antique car shows (i have an unhealthy obsession with Old Shelby Cobras and vintage british cars) and guys start yappin to my hubby, he could care less and I jump right in, much to their surprise. My dad restored corvairs and Model A Fords so I was always out tinkering with him! Whether it's grease, sawdust or stove ash, I'm always washing my hands!


----------



## blacktail (Jan 3, 2013)

fossil said:


> We have a handful of single women who are members here.


 
We need to hear more from these single womens.


----------



## Jags (Jan 3, 2013)

I am glad to see the wimmin folk that aren't normal posters to jump into the foray (and even those that are).  The old saying of "power in numbers" rings true.
Thanks for putting the myth to sleep.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 3, 2013)

Random thoughts . . .

Women in case you don't already know it . . . smart = sexy . . . and smart = knowing how to turn a wrench, do construction projects around the house, run a splitter, etc.

In my own case if it wasn't for my wife the house would still look like it did when we bought it . . . she grew up doing construction with her dad and brothers and learned a lot . . . which she then proceeded to teach to me. And for the record . . . she is the sexiest women I know . . .


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 3, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Oh no, another Bret Michaels fan  Kip Winger was on my wall, he wore less make-up
> 
> As far as the rest... I hear ya sister! We go to antique car shows (i have an unhealthy obsession with Old Shelby Cobras and vintage british cars) and guys start yappin to my hubby, he could care less and I jump right in, much to their surprise. My dad restored corvairs and Model A Fords so I was always out tinkering with him! Whether it's grease, sawdust or stove ash, I'm always washing my hands!


 
Shelby...eh...I don't (I guess it's didn't now) like the man.  The AC Cobra was a sweet car before he ever found it, it's just that he put it together with the Ford v8.  IMO he was a money hungry so and so.

I can appreciate the style of the Austin Healeys, MG's, etc but they are too tiny for me.  Highway hockeypucks, lol.  I am more of a muscle car, truck kinda person.  Well, that and the Ford GT.  O_M_G that is a SEXY car.  We both a chance to ride shotgun in one on Ford's Dearborn track when we were up there for the Woodward Dream Cruise.  Frick.  If only I could win the Mega millions!!

Ford and Chevies?!  Usually people are one or the other.  We're more Ford, then MOPAR, then Chevy.  I'd rather look at someone else's Chevy though, GM products don't seem to like us very well.  Well...really, I guess with the current line up, it's more MOPAR, then Chevy the Ford (except the trucks...and WTF with the Raptor "replacing" the Adrenaline.  FUGLY).  I'd love a Challenger in the driveway.  Couldn't fit it here though, we had to downsize by a number of cars when we bought the Cottage-sold the 73 Mustang (this was the one with the 347 Stroker, we were building an Eleanor, she was a real basket case mess when we bought her), DH's 98 Boss Shinoda convertible (still miss that one), my old 91 Ranger and his old 82 Firebird.

I played with Hotwheels more than dolls as a kid and one of my fav TV shows was This Old House.  I have no patience for the painted nail cosmo readers that jump on a chair when there's a spider.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 3, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> In my own case if it wasn't for my wife the house would still look like it did when we bought it . . . she grew up doing construction with her dad and brothers and learned a lot . . . which she then proceeded to teach to me. And for the record . . . she is the sexiest women I know . . .


 
She's lucky that they taught her   My grandpa was a mason and a carpenter, but he didn't really teach me either trade.  I kinda picked up what I could following him around, lol.  My grandparents were the typical sterotypes, although my gram grew up on a farm so she could certainly do whatever was needed (she could shoot a red squirrel out of a tree with her .22 like no body's business).  I don't think I EVER saw her handle the firewood, drive the tractor or fix anything and I certainly never saw my grandpa bake a cookie, wash a dish or dust.  They seemed happy that way though.   I think it was more him being a gentleman...but I do still wish he would have thought I could learn to do the woodworking and brick laying (I was there when he'd run the saw and splitter and all, and I rode the tractor with him all the time but he never said, look, here's now to do this-then again, maybe he wasn't the teaching type, I know I sure ask heck am not)!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 3, 2013)

eclecticcottage said:


> Shelby...eh...I don't (I guess it's didn't now) like the man.  The AC Cobra was a sweet car before he ever found it, it's just that he put it together with the Ford v8.  IMO he was a money hungry so and so.
> 
> I can appreciate the style of the Austin Healeys, MG's, etc but they are too tiny for me.  Highway hockeypucks, lol.  I am more of a muscle car, truck kinda person.  Well, that and the Ford GT.  O_M_G that is a SEXY car.  We both a chance to ride shotgun in one on Ford's Dearborn track when we were up there for the Woodward Dream Cruise.  Frick.  If only I could win the Mega millions!!
> 
> ...



I just told someone today that the Barbies I did have drove Tonka Tractors, not pink corvettes. I met Carroll Shelby last year at the car show in Detroit where they had a special exhibit showing the cobra through the ages (perfectly planned business trip) but I will never have $250,000 for the one that I want so I just wait for the shows to look at the few originals here and giggle at the chopped up kits.
I drive a 2006 mini cooper with Mr. Bean's license plate on the front. I really wanted an old one but the ones in the states are rust buckets. I love those little brit cars but living on a road noted as a "scenic highway" I love our Jeep Wrangler too - even though it's been too cold to go topless 

My dad went through phases, first the Model A then he sold them and was on to Corvairs. He sold all those off too and doesn't restore much now that he's pushing 70. His beloved now is his 2011 Cobra, just walking in the garage with it makes him nervous.

Glad to know there are some car gals here


----------



## Crane Stoves (Jan 3, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> I want to know who are the single women on here!


 
creeper alert! LOL... JK.

Im not sure where all these woman are who cut, split N stack... I have all i can do to get the dishes washed


----------



## milleo (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol...I was not a normal girl either, I took a mower engine apart that dad was gonna put on a mower with a blown engine...I was 10 and had no clue as to what I was doing but it was sitting there and I wanted to see what was inside....dad was devaistated but he didn't get mad....
.


----------



## The Beagler (Jan 3, 2013)

Your sister sounds a whole lot like my ex wife Hearth Mistress.  Whimper...whimper


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 3, 2013)

One proposal of marriage came from a stranger at the flea market who noticed me carrying my purchases---- a maul and a carboy  .

What I really need around here is someone to clean the grout.



Jags said:


> ax throwing.


When I first read that I thought it said ex throwing which I am also damn good at


----------



## Dix (Jan 3, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> One proposal of marriage came from a stranger at the flea market who noticed me carrying my purchases---- a maul and a carboy  .
> 
> What I really need around here is someone to clean the grout.
> 
> ...


 
They fly  They fly


----------



## Boog (Jan 3, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> They fly  They fly


 
Ok Dix, I've tried to check this on google, what prey tell is "Doing the Dixie Eyed Hustle" ............................. "Boog" Powell is easy, he's an old baseball player, and my "since HS" nickname.


----------



## Dix (Jan 3, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Ok Dix, I've tried to check this on google, what prey tell is "Doing the Dixie Eyed Hustle" ............................. "Boog" Powell is easy, he's an old baseball player, and my "since HS" nickname.


 
I thought maybe you were him


----------



## Boog (Jan 3, 2013)

I see you're avoiding my question....................trying "the old re-direct shuffle"             and "he" was John "Boog" Powell, 1970 ALMVP


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 3, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Ok Dix, I've tried to check this on google, what prey tell is "Doing the Dixie Eyed Hustle" ............................. "Boog" Powell is easy, he's an old baseball player, and my "since HS" nickname.


I've been wondering that myself.....do tell!

Boog was not only an awesome baseball player, he also owns a good BBQ joint with the most amazing view....of Camden Yards, that is. While it may be the house that Ripken Built, Boog pays the rent  

I grew up in a little town north of Baltimore, Eddie Murray use to come to our elementary school.

How did you come up with the nickname?  My nickname started in junior high, "mongoose" my last name was changed by spell check and during an assembly when my name was called, out it came and 'til this day, I get emails with a picture of a mongoose from old friends


----------



## Boog (Jan 3, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Boog was not only an awesome baseball player, he also owns a good BBQ joint with the most amazing view....of Camden Yards, that is. While it may be the house that Ripken Built, Boog pays the rent ..................................... How did you come up with the nickname? My nickname started in junior high, ......................................I get emails with a picture of a mongoose from old friends


 
I moved to a new HS in 1970, Grand Island HS, NY............. same year as Boog's ALMVP, I was the new kid taking all the taunting and such.  But I started swinging a bat in gym and impressed folks so much, plus I'm 6'3", that they named me Boog after the big man himself and it stuck ever since.  I'm Mike "Boog" Powell.  I have several autographed items of his although I never got a chance to taste his BBQ sauce.  I have ex-laws near Baltimore who raved about it.  He actually finished out his career with the Indians near here in Cleveland, then went back to open the BBQ place.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 4, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> What he said
> 
> 
> I'll probably give in and become a hydraulic pansy when my body hurts too much.


 
Shoot how about saving your back for later years rather than destroying it now hydraulic is not pansy ! It is still a lot of work but much safer on the body heck I already have a bad back & leg and I am to young for that ! 

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 4, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Hah! I didn't marry, Mr. Handy. when I met him there were batteries and hot sauce in the fridge and the only tool he had was a leatherman. So, let's just say, I do quite a bit around here
> 
> I should start a photo thread "chicks with chainsaws" but that could get out of hand. Yes, I am sure there are plenty of other women cut, split, stack, scrounge and drive the truck/tractor to move it. Then, we go inside, load the stove and start dinner  However, I wouldn't want it any other way! Granted, my hubby and I do this together since we don't have kids as free labor to do it for us!
> 
> Bigg Redd - shame you are on the west coast as not only would I show you how to completely take apart and put together my chainsaw (my hubby doesn't even change the chain) but I'd show you how to swing an axe, change the oil in my generator, smoke a 15 lb pork butt, can your garden vegetables and make an apple pie


Best of all Jeni cuts the apple pie with a chainsaw .


----------



## rideau (Jan 4, 2013)

Bigg_Redd said:


> I've known a few women that are pretty handy with certain aspects of firewood acquisition - loading the truck, stacking - but I've _never_ met one single, solitary woman who could competently run a chainsaw or swing and axe or maul. I'm sure one or two exist somewhere out there, but I do not know them.


 Ten pound maul no problem.


----------



## rideau (Jan 4, 2013)

Where's Hollow Hill?


----------



## fishingpol (Jan 4, 2013)

Women do cut wood.  See, real proof.  Nothing phony going on there.  The real deal.  What were we talking about?


----------



## bfunk13 (Jan 4, 2013)

My wife does not use the saw, or splitter. But she is game for loading,unloading,stacking etc. I have 2 boys who will soon be doing it all.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 4, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> Women do cut wood.  See, real proof.  Nothing phony going on there.  The real deal.  What were we talking about?
> 
> View attachment 87995


That photo is making me itch just looking at it...cleavage and sawdust are NOT friends not matter how much you guys want to think they are!


----------



## momof2nutlings (Jan 14, 2013)

I have my own chainsaws, my own maul and my own splitter.  My husband will occasionally help me out when I've brought home too many trees, but otherwise it's my job to process the raw wood and turn it into beautiful stacks of heat-in-waiting. And I love it. Unlike cleaning the house, which gets messy again almost immediately - the wood stays split and stacked where I put it. 

It's not fair that men should have all the fun jobs!


----------



## milleo (Jan 14, 2013)

momof2nutlings said:


> I have my own chainsaws, my own maul and my own splitter. My husband will occasionally help me out when I've brought home too many trees, but otherwise it's my job to process the raw wood and turn it into beautiful stacks of heat-in-waiting. And I love it. Unlike cleaning the house, which gets messy again almost immediately - the wood stays split and stacked where I put it.
> 
> It's not fair that men should have all the fun jobs!


You go girl, wood where we need it and when we need it is a perfect thing....


----------



## Jags (Jan 14, 2013)

milleo said:


> You go girl, wood where we need it and when we need it is a perfect thing....


 I hope you meant it like I read it.  (and if not, don't ruin it for me.)


----------



## fossil (Jan 14, 2013)

Don't make me close this thread...


----------



## Jags (Jan 14, 2013)

fossil said:


> Don't make me close this thread...


 
Its milleos fault.  She knows she is not supposed to feed the animals at the zoo.


----------



## bubbasdad (Jan 14, 2013)

WhitePine said:


> Meaning?


----------



## milleo (Jan 14, 2013)

Jags said:


> I hope you meant it like I read it. (and if not, don't ruin it for me.)


I will leave it up to ones imagination that way I won't get in trouble with the Mods....


----------



## fossil (Jan 14, 2013)

milleo said:


> that way I won't get in trouble with the Mods...


 
How do you know you're not already in trouble?


----------



## milleo (Jan 14, 2013)

fossil said:


> How do you know you're not already in trouble?


 
  Ooops....


----------



## luv2byte (Jan 14, 2013)

bubbasdad said:


> View attachment 89476



That is true love


----------



## Dix (Jan 14, 2013)

fossil said:


> Don't make me close this thread...


 
*Note to posters* always type "firewood", eliminates alotta chit and aggravation


----------



## fossil (Jan 14, 2013)

I just have to head it off before all the wannabe comedians come out of the woodwork with all of their clever and hilarious _(in their minds)_ wisecracks and innuendos.  It's just as Jags said above, don't feed the animals at the zoo.


----------



## loon (Jan 16, 2013)

She isnt to keen on the chainsaw but Mrs loon is always game with the splitter 

loon


----------



## KattWildz (Feb 19, 2013)

I started chopping wood with my Dad back in high school when this fun all began, AND used an axe! So I am one female that does (or I should say, I used to do it all the time). I am able minded, spirited and physically fit to take on most tasks any man can do...I'm sure my man will have some sweet comment to say about that...
These days I'd rather help just stack wood...nice way to spend an afternoon with that significant other


----------



## WoodPorn (Feb 20, 2013)

loon said:


> She isnt to keen on the chainsaw but Mrs loon is always game with the splitter
> 
> loon


Man that's a beautiful dog.....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 20, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> Women do cut wood. See, real proof. Nothing phony going on there. The real deal. What were we talking about?
> 
> View attachment 87995


This is the lumberjack version of those Boris Valejo paintings.


----------



## begreen (Feb 21, 2013)

According to my wife, polite women do not cut cheese. They are welcome to cut, split and stack firewood and quite capable of performing these tasks.


----------

